# Some pics of past and present pups :)



## Thor_AK (Jan 17, 2014)

Just joined up but always love sharing pictures so thought I would share some of my past and present pups I have had.


*Bailey and those elusive flying chew toys.









*Kona and Bailey. 









*Bailey truly a water dog.. 









*Bailey on top of the world









*Like I said.. water dog..


----------



## Thor_AK (Jan 17, 2014)

Hands down the best dog I have ever had the pleasure of spending time with 

RIP Kona


----------



## Thor_AK (Jan 17, 2014)




----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

Oh wow! Those are such gorgeous labs! I really love labs!


----------



## Thor_AK (Jan 17, 2014)

They are an amazing breed. My chocolate lab Kona was one of the best dogs I have ever spent time with. She sadly had problems from birth and no matter how much i spent and how many surgeries she had she eventually had to be put down due to chronic kidney failure. 

Bailey my Golden was re-homed earlier this year to an elderly man that is just smitten by her so I am glad she found a good home. I would have loved to keep her but she had some aggression issues that we didn't want to risk with our 1 year old son.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Nice pictures. Not making a judgment here but I can't imagine how hard it would be to re-home a dog after you have had them so long. Well I guess it would depend on the dog. Any one want a basset hound around 9, very smart, very nasty, and very, very bad ears?????? :twitch:


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Sep 10, 2009)

I think you made a good decision for your golden and your son. I rehomed a toy poodle to a retired couple because my 1 yr old son clearly posed a bit of a danger to a tiny toy poodle, even though the poodle adored him. We had a couple close calls at that time. I got to visit him in his new home a few months later and he showed me just how spoiled and happy he was  Sometimes it's for the best. Now that my kids are 9 and 7, I hope to avoid any rehoming, it always breaks my heart 

Welcome to DFC.


----------



## Thor_AK (Jan 17, 2014)

Herzo said:


> Nice pictures. Not making a judgment here but I can't imagine how hard it would be to re-home a dog after you have had them so long. Well I guess it would depend on the dog. Any one want a basset hound around 9, very smart, very nasty, and very, very bad ears?????? :twitch:


It wasn't easy at all. We got the Golden when she was 4 months old and was a great dog and I still miss her but she lunged and bit my son unprovoked (didn't break skin) and after that we just didn't want to take the chance. We found an older gentleman that live at home alone and recently lost his puppy earlier in the year to a bee sting of all things and had been looking for a new dog in his life. He meet Bailey and did a trial run over night and fell in love. She hangs out with him all day, sleeps in his bed with him and goes everywhere he goes with her. It also happens to be our next door neighbors dad (complete fluke) so I still get to see her from time to time. I was very picky about the new home she would be going to and am very happy with how it turned out.



Shamrockmommy said:


> I think you made a good decision for your golden and your son. I rehomed a toy poodle to a retired couple because my 1 yr old son clearly posed a bit of a danger to a tiny toy poodle, even though the poodle adored him. We had a couple close calls at that time. I got to visit him in his new home a few months later and he showed me just how spoiled and happy he was  Sometimes it's for the best. Now that my kids are 9 and 7, I hope to avoid any rehoming, it always breaks my heart
> 
> Welcome to DFC.


It's tough. I heemed and hawed over it for a while but after discussing it with the wife more we both decided it was the right thing to do. I hope to not have to re-home any dogs again also. Last year in general was just a bum year for dogs in my family. My lab Kona had to be put down, had to re-home bailey and my parents golden that I grew up with finally reached the end of her life (14 years old, great dog).

Thor my saint so far has been an amazing dog. Stuborn at times but great with my son and having a large breed brings a whole new level of fun and training.


----------



## sharleytail (Sep 10, 2013)

Does your dogs practicing or doing dock jumping? Those are awesome photos of water dog, even on top of the mountain, Bailey seemed staring at the water down the valley..


----------



## Georgiapeach (Jan 24, 2011)

Beautiful dogs and beautiful photos! We had 2 labs while our kids were growing up - wonderful family dogs. I agree with your rehoming of your Golden. Your child comes first, plus you found a great home for the dog - win/win in my book. I've had to rehome a dog before and it's hard, but best for our family.


----------



## Thor_AK (Jan 17, 2014)

sharleytail said:


> Does your dogs practicing or doing dock jumping? Those are awesome photos of water dog, even on top of the mountain, Bailey seemed staring at the water down the valley..


No practice, she just took to it like it was her calling. Had no fear and just focuses on the tennis ball. Even without the tennis ball I had to be careful. I would pull up to the house, open the door and be doing something in the truck and loose sight of her for 2 seconds. I knew all I had to do was walk down the the dock and she would be down there swimming circles. I have never seen a dog love water so much.

I should have entered some dock jumping competitions. I bet with some good training she would have done great at it. She got some pretty good distance when she was determined. 


A funny/scary story about how much she truly loves water. My parent's were watching both our dogs last year during the winter while we were in the hospital with our son that was born early. My mom says she let the Golden out to go potty and she usually goes down to the path, does her business then comes right back up. Well she took a few extra minutes so my mom went looking for her. She walked down to the dock to see her out in the middle of the lack where there is about a 10 foot channel of open water where it never fully freezes. My mom found her in the water and started freaking out, calling her and doing everything she could to try and get her back. Very worried she would never get out cause of the thin ice and it would just keep breaking when she tried to climb out. 

Finally Bailey get's out of the water safely. Stop, looks at my mom and jumps back in the water and continues swimming. Eventually get's back out again.....and again looks and jumps back in. Finally the third time she got out she ran back to my mom. She wrapped her up in a blanket and warmed her up and then gave her a warm shower. 




Like I said, never seen a dog so obsessed with water.


Georgiapeach said:


> Beautiful dogs and beautiful photos! We had 2 labs while our kids were growing up - wonderful family dogs. I agree with your rehoming of your Golden. Your child comes first, plus you found a great home for the dog - win/win in my book. I've had to rehome a dog before and it's hard, but best for our family.


Yea rehoming was tough but like you mentioned we found an amazing home so it really was a win for me. That was my biggest thing when looking for a new home was making sure she would be just as spoiled as she was at our house. 



Got lots of new photos, just need to dump them onto my server and edit a few and will post some more hopefully here soon.


----------



## Ignis (Jan 29, 2014)

What a great pics. I like them! Do you mind to share them on my Instagram?


----------



## Thor_AK (Jan 17, 2014)

Ignis said:


> What a great pics. I like them! Do you mind to share them on my Instagram?


Not at all. Just please tag/give credit tp me on my instagram. My instagram is AREIMER1983


Thanks!


----------



## Thor_AK (Jan 17, 2014)

Some more pics I found. Will get some others from my nicer camera off my computer soon.











This one always cracked me up. The only puddle in my yard since I just washed a vehicle and she immediately goes to it.













Found a few more nice pics from the lake. She isn't all that graceful at times





















What a perfect evening


----------



## Thor_AK (Jan 17, 2014)

Kona was always the quicker one LOL










One of my favorite pics..


----------



## Thor_AK (Jan 17, 2014)

Last one till I get can get better pics off my laptop

Like I said. Water dog.. She even knows where it comes from when not outside..


----------

